# Drywall crack repair above a baseboard heater



## Sojumonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

So, I did a repair of a 2 foot tall drywall crack above a baseboard heater in my home. I had it ready to paint, but was going to hold off for about a week until I had some other areas ready as well and could do all the painting in one day.

I noticed that after screwing the heater back in and using it for those days the crack is pulling pretty hard on my mesh tape and will most likely crack again. 

Any advice on how to proceed? I am on a strapped budget with a home sale looming so doing anything major is completely out of the question.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Look closely at other areas above and below door and windows for cracked drywall. These cracks are common and usually caused by the drywall being installed incorrectly.


----------



## Sojumonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

Fairview said:


> Look closely at other areas above and below door and windows for cracked drywall. These cracks are common and usually caused by the drywall being installed incorrectly.



It is actually right below a window and knowing the @ss who remodeled this house prior to my buying it, the drywall is most assuredly installed incorrectly. Any ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the drywalls not tight to the wall it's going to move and crack.
Paper, not webbed tape should have been used, you had to build it up to much with drywall compound to get it feathered out.


----------



## Sojumonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

The drywall is on the wall solidly and there is no give whatsoever.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Was this one thick coat of mud or several light ones? Alot of people just cake a thick coat on and then sand it down because waiting for multiple light coats to dry takes too long. This can cause it to fail.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Mesh tape has no strength and should only be used with hot mud.


----------

